# "Operating System not Found"



## DavePoferl (Sep 12, 2005)

My Thinkpad T 23 has decided to only give me the following message when I turn it on:
PXE-E61: Media Test Failure
Operating System not found

Any suggestions?


----------



## Scooped (Sep 9, 2005)

Install an operating system?

I see linux winking at you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you boot from a floppy? Look in the BIOS to see if the boot order is floppy first, HD second.

Check the hard drive's IDE cable to make sure it's firmly connected at both ends.

Have you recently added a network card?


----------

